# Eclipse und JSF



## kleineschildy (23. Sep 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich arbeite erst seit kurzem mir Eclipse und bekomm mein simples JSF-Projekt einfach nicht zum Laufen und brauche etwas Unterstützung von euch   

Ich habe folgende Plugins installiert, die doch eigentlich alles für eine erfolgreiche Entwicklung enthalten sollten



> - Apache MyFaces Trinidad Tag Support
> - Eclipse Java development tools
> - Eclipse SDK
> - Java EE Developer Tools
> - Web Developer Tools



Ich konnte auch ein Projekt anlegen



> Dynamic Web Project



Und jetzt fängt es an zu hapern.

Mir scheinen Bibliotheken zu fehlen und ich habe wenig Ahnung, wie ich diese ordentlich hinzufüge  :? 

In meiner Dokumentenstruktur ist folgendes im Moment enthalten



> Test
> ---Java Resources: src
> ------META-INF
> ------Libraries
> ...



Wo genau in dieser Struktur müssen welche Bibliotheken enthalten sein?

Ich habe schon etwas rumgelesen, aber eine jsf-api.jar finde ich überhaupt nicht auf meiner Festplatte :shock:  Muss ich mir diese Bibliothek extra runterladen?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Unterstützung

Viele Grüße
Jana


----------



## Prismapanda (23. Sep 2008)

kleineschildy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe schon etwas rumgelesen, aber eine jsf-api.jar finde ich überhaupt nicht auf meiner Festplatte :shock:  Muss ich mir diese Bibliothek extra runterladen?


Ja, ist zwar schon n bisschen her, dass ich damit gearbeitet hab, aber du brauchst zumindest eine Referenz Implementierung. Da gibts die von Sun unter https://javaserverfaces.dev.java.net/ oder die von Apache unter Apache MyFaces.
Hoffe das hilft dir erstmal...

edit: ahja, die Bibliotheken kommen ins WEB-INF/lib Verzeichnis


----------



## kleineschildy (24. Sep 2008)

Hallo Prismapanda,

geht auch JBoss? Ich würde gern mit diesem Framework arbeiten, da JBoss Applikation Server bereits vorhanden sind.

Viele Grüße
Jana


----------



## FArt (24. Sep 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=java+server+faces+jboss&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&lr=lang_de


----------



## kleineschildy (25. Sep 2008)

@FArt,

danke für deine Hilfe. Bin jetzt erstmal ein ganzes Stück weiter. Der Quellcode lässt sich nun fehlerfrei kompilieren und JBoss läuft auch.

Ich habe diese Tutorial gemacht JSF-Tutorial

Die Startseite zeigt er mir auch an, nur dann hapert es und ich weiß nicht warum.

Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung


```
HTTP Status 404 - /JSFTest/geometricmodel.faces

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

type Status report

message /JSFTest/geometricmodel.faces

description The requested resource (/JSFTest/geometricmodel.faces) is not available.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

JBossWeb/2.0.1.GA
```


Liegt es an meinem Projekt oder an der Konfiguration von JBoss?

*Nachtrag:*
bei http://localhost:8080/ erscheint die Server-Seite von JBoss. Der Server scheint also korrekt zu laufen.

Viele Grüße
Jana


----------

